# help! rooting Fire on mac



## geedoh (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey guys...

I'm new to the forum, but not new to Android. I've been using Android phones for 2.5 years, and rooted all of them (currently using Galaxy Nexus). all done on my Mac...

for some reason, i can't get my Kindle Fire rooted! I've followed the instructions listed here, as well as other sources, but no luck. i can't seem to get the command lines in Terminal correct - the "step by step" directions seem to leave out information, or i can't figure out where certain files are supposed to download.

can someone please Please PLEASE help me?! i can't stand this Amazon overlay!


----------



## paranoid android85 (Sep 22, 2011)

This is the method I used. I'm on Linux, but I think the steps are pretty much the same

http://rootkindlefire.com/kindle-fire-root/kindle-fire-root-new6-2-1windowsmaclinux/

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilemike01 (Dec 6, 2011)

This is what I used

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1443071


----------

